# Is this a reputable site?



## little d (Jul 25, 2006)

http://seattlepet.com/index.html


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> http://seattlepet.com/index.html[/B]


Well it looks like really just a collection of puppy classifieds. I wouldn't consider any dog out of the "classifieds." Even if some hobby/show breeders do list in classifieds occaisionally, this is not where I would want to find the breeder. There is almost no information about the individual breeders who have these puppies. If you are looking for a puppy, you would want to know lots more information about the individual who has the puppy. This "collection" of women who are breeding doesn't offer that information. 

Also, as a rule of thumb, I wouldn't find a future dog on a website that lists more than two breeds for sale. It is usually a front for a broker or a mill. Frankly, I would prefer a breeder focused on one breed, but I do know there are some good breeders out there who do a couple.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

It doesn't look that way to me.







Are you looking at this site because its close to your home?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I guess the question is what defines a reputable site. I would not personally buy from any breeder that lists with that group. It sounds like a puppy breeding ring - let's get a group of people together .. breed as much as we can .. and share advertising costs. I don't know how I feel about that. But it doesn't mean you can't get a well loved and healthy puppy. It's all a risk.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Umm, The only thing I can add is if you click on the picute of the maltese puppy. 1st. it is on something that looks like woodchip bedding (not good for sensitive skin dogs) 2nd. It is housed with others not of it's breed 3rd. The puppy it's self looks very dirty the coat does not look well kept. JMHO


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I think it's a terrible site and I would never buy anything from them..
ANDREA


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How odd. The site seems to have shut down. YAY! oops.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I guess the question is what defines a reputable site. * I would not personally buy from any breeder that lists with that group. It sounds like a puppy breeding ring - let's get a group of people together .. breed as much as we can .. and share advertising costs. I don't know how I feel about that. * But it doesn't mean you can't get a well loved and healthy puppy. It's all a risk.[/B]


That's the way it seems to me, too and I _do_ know how I feel about it (breed as much as we can and share advertising...)... YUK!

I think risk can be minimized by choosing other means of finding a breeder than sites such as this.


----------



## sad family (Jul 20, 2007)

I am so sad to say this, but PLEASE DO NOT buy a pet from the site!!! My family recently bought a dog from her and it was dead from Parvo 2 days later. She is continuing to sell the other dogs that were exposed to ours as healthy dogs. It is gross!!! We not only have traumatized kids we have over $1000 in vet bills for a dog we had for 48 hours.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> http://seattlepet.com/index.html[/B]


You are joking right?
This site looks like a typical sad breeding and selling site for unfortunate puppies...






























I especially hate the part where they'll thro in a toy.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> I am so sad to say this, but PLEASE DO NOT buy a pet from the site!!! My family recently bought a dog from her and it was dead from Parvo 2 days later. She is continuing to sell the other dogs that were exposed to ours as healthy dogs. It is gross!!! We not only have traumatized kids we have over $1000 in vet bills for a dog we had for 48 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Sad Family, I am so sorry to hear about your puppy. What a devastating experience!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

So Sorry to hear that you went through so much with your puppy. Sorry for your loss. It says on her site that she gives a health garantee. I hope she gave you back your money. It says she also gives them 2 puppy shots. I get in one puppy shot before the puppies go home by 12 weeks old. You can't give the first shot until they have been weaned from mom for 2 weeks, because mom's immunity covers them while nursing. So, if the puppy went home at 12 weeks old, I know I cannot get in two shots by then......... 

This is a terrible way to find out that there are bad breeders out there. It gives the good breeders a bad name.







Unfortunatly there are more bad breeders advertising on this very type of web sites.

Tina


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Sad... nope don't go there!

Melanie


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sad Family,
I wish you'd come back and talk to us. We feel awful for you and would love to help you find another puppy from a reputable breeder - even if it isn't maltese........


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

I don't think I would buy from there, the puppies don't look clean and with multiple breeds - I am skeptical. The chi doesn't look well to me. JMHO


----------

